# Welche Ruten fischt ihr am liebsten?



## Mofo (14. Dezember 2004)

*Hallo liebe Fliegenfischerfreunde!*
*Ich habe hier einfach mal eine Umfrage gestartet welche dieser Ruten ihr am liebsten fischt?!*
*Erwarte natürlich eine hohe Anteilnahme...|supergri *
*Ihr könntet ja auch ma posten welche Stärke und welche Länge in Fuß ihr nehmt!*


----------



## Ace (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Welche Ruten fischt ihr am liebsten?*

hm...kommt wohl stark darauf an wo und worauf man fischt.
Ich mag 9`und Schnurklasse 8 sehr gerne...deine genannten Marken sind nicht unter meinen Favouriten.
Deswegen konnte ich leider nicht abstimmen. Ich finde allerings auch das man das nicht "nur" am Hersteller festmachen kann.


----------



## Mofo (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Welche Ruten fischt ihr am liebsten?*

Ja da hast du schon recht, aber manche haben schon ihre favoriten!
Mein vater z.B. fischt gerne mit Sage!


----------



## marioschreiber (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Welche Ruten fischt ihr am liebsten?*

Meine "Thomas & Thomas" gebe ich nie wieder her ! 

Bei SAGE gefällt mir der ganze Hype nicht, der um diese Marke gemacht wird(die Ruten sind schon toll). Manch einer schaut einen schon blöd an wenn man was anderes fischt. Meist sind das richtige "Markenfetischisten", die garnicht so genau wissen warum sie diese Rute fischen.
 Es gibt so viele gute Ruten ! 
Wenn mir eine Rute liegt, dann kann auch gerne EXORI oder BALZER drauf stehen.


----------



## Truttafriend (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Welche Ruten fischt ihr am liebsten?*

In deiner Umfrage finde leider auch ich keine Marke meines Vertrauens.

Im Salzigen mag ich GLoomis: 8er 10´ Ruten mit einer 9er Leine. GL3 und CrossCurrent rocken richtig im Wind.

Im Süßen bin ich bei RST gelandet: da kann ich aber keine feste Rutenlänge und Schnurklasse angeben. Die Bedingungen verlangen immer eine andere Gerätecombo. Vom 3er Bachrütchen in 7´ bis zur starken 6er in  9´ist da alles möglich. M1, Feeling und Mythos sind meine Lieblingsserien.

Sage gefällt mir nicht so sehr. Es ist der Hype, der hohe Preis für einen Koreablank, der mich nicht überzeugt. Eine T&T oder Loomis z.B. liegt preislich im gleichen Bereich, bekomme aber für mein Geld noch Handwerkskunst mit selbstgebackenen Blanks, statt Konfektionsware. 
Ich hab auch das Gefühl das die Bruchzahl bei Sage unverhältmäßig hoch ist. Ich bekomme häufiger gehimmelte Sages´s mit. Dem Käufer ist es meist Latte wegen der Vollgarantie. Mir wäre es nicht egal, da ich über Wochen auf meine Rute verzichten muss. Den hohen Rücklauf bei Sage könnte man auch an der Fusionierung von Sage mit Cabelas festmachen. Gerüchtemäßig soll es wohl etwas teuer für Sage alleine geworden sein.

Sage sind endgeile Ruten, zweifellos, aber andere können es halt genauso gut #h


----------



## Mr. Sprock (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Welche Ruten fischt ihr am liebsten?*



			
				marioschreiber schrieb:
			
		

> Meine "Thomas & Thomas" gebe ich nie wieder her !
> 
> Bei SAGE gefällt mir der ganze Hype nicht, der um diese Marke gemacht wird(die Ruten sind schon toll). Manch einer schaut einen schon blöd an wenn man was anderes fischt. Meist sind das richtige "Markenfetischisten", die garnicht so genau wissen warum sie diese Rute fischen.
> Es gibt so viele gute Ruten !
> Wenn mir eine Rute liegt, dann kann auch gerne EXORI oder BALZER drauf stehen.




Hallo Mario  |wavey: 

guter Beitrag


----------



## Mofo (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Welche Ruten fischt ihr am liebsten?*

@ marioschreiber
es war ja nicht so gemeint, dass mein vater nur sage fischt!
er nimmt natürlich auch andere ruten, aber er achtet glaube ich schon auf die qualität! (ich glaube aber nicht, dass er ein markenproll ist)


----------



## marioschreiber (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Welche Ruten fischt ihr am liebsten?*

Dieses ging *in keinster Weise*gegen deinen Vater !
Es bezog sich auf die meisten Sage-Nutzer die ich kennengelernt habe ! 
Aber auch nicht auf alle.
Deinen Vater kenne ich nicht, und ich würde mir schon aus diesem Grund kein Urteil erlauben! 
Tut mir leid wenn du das so verstanden haben solltest !

@Thilo: Danke  (aus unerfindlichen Gründen komme ich da nicht mehr rein)


----------



## gofishing (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Welche Ruten fischt ihr am liebsten?*

Ich bin nur ein kleiner Proll.  |supergri 

Sage #5

Den Zweck der Umfrage habe ich nicht verstanden.  #c 

Deshalb stimme ich mal für gar nicht.  |wavey: 

TL

Ralph


----------



## marioschreiber (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Welche Ruten fischt ihr am liebsten?*



			
				marioschreiber schrieb:
			
		

> Es bezog sich auf die *meisten *Sage-Nutzer die ich kennengelernt habe !
> Aber auch *nicht auf alle.*
> 
> ))



Auf die meisten , nicht auf alle ! (..und ich hab keine Angst vor Eyk!)


----------



## gofishing (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Welche Ruten fischt ihr am liebsten?*

@mario

Das weiß ich. 

Aber Aischa. :m 


Gruß

Ralph


----------



## Gnilftz (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Welche Ruten fischt ihr am liebsten?*

Oups,
ich muß mich jetzt auch als Proll outen,
eine SAGE habe ich noch, meine eine 2Hand. die andere ist von Loop.
Meine Einhandruten sind aber im Moment von Greys oder Orvis.
Es gibt soooo viele schnuckelige Fliegenruten von verschiedenen Firmen warum also festlegen? SAGE ich jetzt mal so... 

Gruß & TL

Heiko


----------



## Truttafriend (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Welche Ruten fischt ihr am liebsten?*

das mit dem Proll hat aber nur Ralph gesagt  |supergri 

Und das das Unsinn ist weiss hier auch jeder #h


----------



## torstenhtr (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Welche Ruten fischt ihr am liebsten?*

Hi Timsen,

>Sage gefällt mir nicht so sehr. Es ist der Hype, der hohe Preis für einen Koreablank, der >mich nicht überzeugt

Woher hast du denn diese Weisheit? Kannst du das belegen?
IMHO veranstaltet Sage regelmäßig Führungen durch ihr Werk, und die Blanks werden nach wie vor in den USA gewickelt. Man muss schon Sage ehrlich zugestehen, das sie exzellente Ruten produzieren, mitunter das Beste was ich bisher werfen durfte.
Klar das sie ein gewissen Monopol besitzen .. aber das nicht ganz umsonst (guter Service etc.).
Die Bruchanfälligkeit dachte ich eher das es GLoomis Ruten kennzeichnen?

Ich persöhnlich komme mit meinem billigen Zeug ganz gut klar, aber definitiv kommt es an Marken wie Sage nicht ran, weder vom Wurfverhalten noch von der Qualität.

Bis dann..
Torsten


----------



## Truttafriend (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Welche Ruten fischt ihr am liebsten?*

Angemerkt: ich hatte SAGE als *endgeil* tituliert #h

Warst du mal bei S im Werk? Kannst du dir vorstellen, dass dort der Weltbedarf an Blanks für alle Serien gebacken wird? 
Meine "Weisheit" (ist keine), habe ich von einem amerikanischem Tackledealer (auch SAGE im Programm). Er fand S ebenfalls sehr geil, sagte mir aber, dass der Preis für die Konfektion eigentlich nicht gerechtfertigt ist. Ein Großteil der Blanks für bestimmte Massenserien würde in Fernost produziert werden. 

Ob nur Loomis oder Sage in Bruchhäufigkeit auffällig ist kann ich objektiv garnicht behaupten. In meinem Posting habe ich aber auch versucht den "waagen"  Aspekt meiner Aussage darzustellen. Mein Statement sollte nicht dogmenmäßig rüberkommen. So ein Fliegenfischer bin ich nicht #h

I


----------



## gofishing (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Welche Ruten fischt ihr am liebsten?*

@Heiko

Was für eine Orvis fischt Du den da, ne T3 ?


@Tim

Natürlich war das nur Spaß. Ist auch nur ne VPS, dafür aber so aufgebaut wie ich es möchte.

Ich habe mir die Rute auch nur gekauft weil sie mir liegt.
Vorher hatte ich eine RPL+ #5. Habe auch nur gewechselt von 2 auf 4 Teile. Für mich ist das ein und derselbe Blank, da können die mir erzählen was sie wollen.



Wenn die Umfrage beendet ist, was sagt mir dann das Ergebnis, bin immer noch am rätseln. #c 


Gruß

Ralph


----------



## torstenhtr (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Welche Ruten fischt ihr am liebsten?*

Hallo Timsen,

>Warst du mal bei S im Werk? Kannst du dir vorstellen, dass dort der Weltbedarf an >Blanks für alle Serien gebacken wird? 

Ich denke schon, so groß ist der Anteil der Fliegenfischer nicht. Selbst habe ich das Werk nicht besucht, es gibt aber IMHO im Netz einige die Fotos gemacht haben.

Ging mir blos darum, das man aufpassen muss bei pauschalen Aussagen.

>Meine "Weisheit" (ist keine), habe ich von einem amerikanischem Tackledealer (auch >SAGE im Programm). Er fand S ebenfalls sehr geil, sagte mir aber, dass der Preis für >die Konfektion eigentlich nicht gerechtfertigt ist. Ein Großteil der Blanks für bestimmte >Massenserien würde in Fernost produziert werden. 

Oft sind es lediglich Gerüchte. Klar kann es schon sein das im ganz niedrigen Preissegment Sage "outsourcing" betreibt, ich glaube aber bei den besseren Rutenserien nicht daran.
So teuer ist IMHO die Produktion eines Blanks nicht, ich hab mal irgendwo gelesen das Harrison einen Blank für 35 britische Pfund produzieren kann. Und Sportex wickelt doch auch in Deutschland (oder sollte ich mich irren?).

>Ob nur Loomis oder Sage in Bruchhäufigkeit auffällig ist kann ich objektiv garnicht >behaupten. In meinem Posting habe ich aber auch versucht den "waagen" Aspekt >meiner Aussage darzustellen. Mein Statement sollte nicht dogmenmäßig rüberkommen. >So ein Fliegenfischer bin ich nicht #h

Vielleicht auch nur ein Gerücht, zumindestens hat Loomis öfters den deutschen Distributor gewechselt, mein Kumpel meinte das Brinkhoff Loomis aus dem Programm genommen hätte genau wegen obrigen Grund. Das muss aber schon etliche Jahre her sein, und die momentane Generation von Loomis Ruten ist da vielleicht nicht so anfällig.


Mir persöhnlich hat eine Scott Rute noch besser als die Sage Ruten gefallen, die ich werfen durfte, erstklassige Verarbeitung und hervorragendes Wurfverhalten (Scott STS#5, 9ft.) Leider weit ausserhalb dessen, was ich bezahlen könnte ..

Bis dann..
Torsten


----------



## Stingray (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Welche Ruten fischt ihr am liebsten?*

Also ich fische eine 3er Vision zum rumspielen. Und meine beiden Lieblinge :k , die 6er Lpx 9" und die 8er Lpx Rs 9" von Guideline. OK die obligatorische SAGE in Klasse 6   9" habe ich auch. War meine Anfängerrute. Ich werde zwar wohl immer Anfänger bleiben :c#q  . Aber ich komme mit den Guideline Ruten einfach besser klar. Ich meine damit die Fliege etwas von mir wech zu bewegen.

Gruß Stingray


----------



## Gnilftz (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Welche Ruten fischt ihr am liebsten?*

@ Ralph
gute Frage, dat is ne kleine Bachrute 6,6ft Klasse 4
Is ein feines Stöckchen und macht Spaß damit zu fischen.
Habe im Herbst ne Orvis 2Hand geworfen, die war auch nicht übel!  #6 

Gruß
Heiko


----------



## peecksens (22. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Welche Ruten fischt ihr am liebsten?*

ich glaube, die guten stöcker ernsthafter hersteller nehmen sich nicht wirklich was - mit allen kann man fischen. man muss nur rausfinden, mit welcher rute man fischen WILL und mit welcher man auch klarkommt. 

seitdem ich meine erste rst m3 gekauft und mich drauf eingefischt habe, fische ich nur noch diese serie einfach weil ich MÖCHTE und - jetz kommts - das auch DARF.

nur: vom regal sind die dinger kaum zu bezahlen - RST hat da ganz komische vorstellungen davon, wieviel man so verdient. aaaaber: die superuntypische mischung aus halbwegs parabolischer aktion und schneller faser ist für die meisten eine kombination, die sie nicht fischen WOLLEN. also ist für viele gatacklepopper ne m3 einfach ein schmerzlicher fehlkauf (wisst schon, das mit vorsicht teuer und schicke marke und guck ma hier) und sie versuchen die meist noch nach persönlichen vorstellungen aufgetüdelte rute möglichst schnell wieder loszuwerden (mist, wirft die sich scheisse), die als nicht serienmässiges teil natürlich NOCH weniger bringt auf dem gebrauchtmarkt ... 

deswegen gibs die dinger im verhältnis für wirklich dünnes geld  - hab gerade gestern ne kaum gefischte vierteilige m3 #7-8 (ladenpreis: 738 EURen) für 208 EURen geebayt . das sind nur 50 EURen mehr als für ne loop black series oder ne greys grx hinzulegen ist, die es jetzt quasi als dankeschön für jedes fliegenfischen-abo mit dazu gibt ... meine lieblingsruten gibs für dünnes, ist das nicht klasse?

c&df


----------



## Truttafriend (22. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Welche Ruten fischt ihr am liebsten?*

meine RST´s sind ebenfalls nicht bei Herrn Steiner gekauft.
Drei...zwei...eins -> und ab dafür :q 


Achso: Herzlich willkommen an Board Senoré Pecksos #6 
Viel Spaß mit uns #h


----------



## emka (22. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Welche Ruten fischt ihr am liebsten?*

wichtig ist dass man spass mit dem getackle hat. 
wenn jemand spaß daran hat mit ner gelben loop zu fischen, in ordnung. wenn jamand spaß hat mit ner xi2 zu fischen, obwohl er sie nicht beherrscht, auch in ordnung.
nervig sind pauschalisierungen wie "sage ist nur gehypet..und alle sage-fanatiker sind doof" oder "loomis-knüppel brechen immer.." wobei es bei loomis interessanterweise echt schwer ist, nen geraden loomis-blank zu kriegen!


ansonsten:
ähem, mal so von getacklepopper zu getacklepopper, senor peeck: rst`s brechen immer und bevor deine 11ft#5 bricht gib die lieber mir!

c&df
mk


----------



## Trutta (22. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Welche Ruten fischt ihr am liebsten?*



			
				emka schrieb:
			
		

> rst`s brechen immer und bevor deine 11ft#5 bricht gib die lieber mir!


 Schnack Du man, Mister Sunday Morning, das will ich sehen, wie eine Feeling abbricht, eher bricht Dein Handgelenk #h!


----------



## Truttafriend (22. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Welche Ruten fischt ihr am liebsten?*

Schaize... :c  Ich hab ne Feeling dieses Jahr gehimmelt. Sag niemals nie :q


----------



## Gnilftz (22. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Welche Ruten fischt ihr am liebsten?*

@ Peeksens & MK
Willkommen im Club  |wavey: 
Ich hoffe man sieht Euch hier öfter, da ich eure Art zu schreiben schon im (ganz) alten Müllerforum und unter Moerrum.de genial fand... 
Ist Herr KaLeu auch schon angemeldet oder muß ich den unter Pseudonym suchen?  :q 

Greetz & TL

Heiko #h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (22. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Welche Ruten fischt ihr am liebsten?*



			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> @ Peeksens & MK
> Ich hoffe man sieht Euch hier öfter, da ich eure Art zu schreiben schon im (ganz) alten Müllerforum und unter Moerrum.de genial fand...
> Ist Herr KaLeu auch schon angemeldet oder muß ich den unter Pseudonym suchen?


  :q  :q  :q  :q 



Hab ich auch schon gedacht  :q 
KL und SZ fehlen hier noch.....
Wird 'ne ganze Hacke luschtiger  :g 

Auch von mir nochmal  |welcome:


----------



## Bondex (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Welche Ruten fischt ihr am liebsten?*

Ich finde man sollte sich gar nicht so einen Kopf machen. Man kann selbst mit billigen Modellen wunderbar fischen. Das Preisleistungsverhältnis bei teuren Herstellern wie vielleicht Greys, Hardy oder Sage ist meiner Meinung nach nicht gerechtfertigt. Wenn man ehrlich ist, kauft man sich so eine Rute doch nur wegen dem Label auf dem Blank oder dem Rohr! Vielleicht auch noch weil es einem peinlich sein könnte mit einer DAM oder einer Shakespeare aufzukreutzen, bzw an einem Bach wo die Tageskarte 100 Euronen kostet! #q Ich bin mir sicher, daß ich mit einer Rute für 100 Euro genausogut Fische fangen kann wie mit einer 600,-€ teuren. Vielleicht schaffe ich mit dieser dann 1-2 Meter weiter zu werfen, aber das war´s dann auch |kopfkrat Die ist dann etwas schneller oder feinnerviger aber wenn ich mit einer günstigen Orvis gut klar komme macht das genauso Spaß, davon bin ich überzeugt. Man gewöhnt sich an sein Gerät und beim Fischen stellt man sich auf das Gerät ein und merkt irgendwann gar nicht mehr, daß auf der Rute kein richtiger Markenname steht und die Rolle das Okumalogo trägt.

Ich fische Orvis, Shakespeare, DAM, 2 billige von Moritz und Berkley und bin damit immer gut klar gekommen.


----------



## Karstein (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Welche Ruten fischt ihr am liebsten?*

Möööönsch, der olle Peeck weilt frisch seit 21.12. unter uns!!! Was ´ne angenehme banausische Bereicherung unter uns Chaoten hier, herzlich  |welcome:  und viel Spaß - auf dass Deine Tastatur hier genauso spitzzüngig klappern möge! 

@ Heiko: weißte, was mir grad kommt? Dass wir uns schon lange vor dem AB gepostet ham, und zwar auf www.moerrum.de! Remember?

Greetz

Karstein  :g


----------



## Karstein (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Welche Ruten fischt ihr am liebsten?*

PS: ist denn Thomsen hier schon Mitglied???


----------



## Gnilftz (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Welche Ruten fischt ihr am liebsten?*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> @ Heiko: weißte, was mir grad kommt? Dass wir uns schon lange vor dem AB gepostet ham, und zwar auf www.moerrum.de! Remember?



Kloar...  :q  :q  :q 

Gruß
Heiko  |wavey:


----------



## Karstein (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Welche Ruten fischt ihr am liebsten?*

Aber wehe, wenn Du meine Beiträge von dort hier gegen mich verwendest, Heiko! :m  

Ich sach hier übrigens mal:

*Redington*.

(weil die auch gekauft werden müssen, sonst haben die armen Koreaner ja umsonst geschraubt)


----------



## emka (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Welche Ruten fischt ihr am liebsten?*



			
				Bondex schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man ehrlich ist, kauft man sich so eine Rute doch nur wegen dem Label auf dem Blank oder dem Rohr!


nö, ich kauf die mir, weil ich die haben will!




			
				Bondex schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht auch noch weil es einem peinlich sein könnte mit einer DAM oder einer Shakespeare aufzukreutzen, bzw an einem Bach wo die Tageskarte 100 Euronen kostet!


grundsätzlich ist mir gar nix peinlich.



			
				Bondex schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin mir sicher, daß ich mit einer Rute für 100 Euro genausogut Fische fangen kann wie mit einer 600,-€ teuren.
> Vielleicht schaffe ich mit dieser dann 1-2 Meter weiter zu werfen, aber das war´s dann auch |kopfkrat Die ist dann etwas schneller oder feinnerviger aber wenn ich mit einer günstigen Orvis gut klar komme macht das genauso Spaß, davon bin ich überzeugt. Man gewöhnt sich an sein Gerät und beim Fischen stellt man sich auf das Gerät ein und merkt irgendwann gar nicht mehr, daß auf der Rute kein richtiger Markenname steht und die Rolle das Okumalogo trägt.
> Ich fische Orvis, Shakespeare, DAM, 2 billige von Moritz und Berkley und bin damit immer gut klar gekommen.


stimme ich überall zu, außer bei der geschichte mit dem gewöhnen. 
ich hab nun mal bock beim fischen gerät in der hand zu haben, das ICH auch optisch mag. wenn du dein getackle ok findest, supi-aber hey "chacun a son facon" wie schon der alte fritz sagte, will heißen, dass ich mich nicht für meine getacklewahl entschuldigen will.

c&df
mk


----------



## peecksens (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Welche Ruten fischt ihr am liebsten?*

@emka

hm.

das bedeutet, dass du deine orthopädische drillhilfe von ari t'hart nicht nur wegen der ihr -jaaa, zugegeben- innewohnenden fertigungstechnischen unglaublichkeiten fischst, sondern weil sie dir OPTISCH GEFÄLLT ?!?

*achduscheisse*

jedenfalls erklärt das final, warum du nicht in der gestalterischen branche arbeitest. normalerweise hast du nämlich durchaus geschmack: du bist ein fantastischer tänzer, wirfst wie ein grosser, kochst nicht nur mit wasser und fährst einen elch - und für deine hässlichen hände kannst du ja nunmal nix ...

yohooooooo


----------



## Tobsn (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Welche Ruten fischt ihr am liebsten?*

@peek

Komischerweise hab ich mich aussehenstechnisch gerade an die ATH Modelle irgendwie gewöhnt. Zu anfang sehen die echt ziemlich experimentell aus, aber die ham irgendwie Style...

Meine Meinung, ne...


----------



## emka (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Welche Ruten fischt ihr am liebsten?*



			
				peecksens schrieb:
			
		

> @emka
> 
> hm.
> 
> ...


jahaaa, die gefällt mir. und zawarr weil der käsefresser klassich...klassizi..also eben so gewohntes design mit modernen akzenten aufs vortrefflichste zu einer harmonischen einheit verbindet. ha!



			
				peecksens schrieb:
			
		

> jedenfalls erklärt das final, warum du nicht in der gestalterischen branche arbeitest. normalerweise hast du nämlich durchaus geschmack: du bist ein fantastischer tänzer, wirfst wie ein grosser, kochst nicht nur mit wasser und fährst einen elch - und für deine hässlichen hände kannst du ja nunmal nix ...
> 
> yohooooooo


was los, wollen wir heiraten?

c&df
mk
und: meine hände sind ne galatte 1, das sagen alle


----------



## Tobsn (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Welche Ruten fischt ihr am liebsten?*



> das sagen alle


Ja nee... Is klar...

Zitat Mami: "Nein mein Kind, Du hast schöne Hände... Mami liebt Dich auch so..."


----------



## emka (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Welche Ruten fischt ihr am liebsten?*



			
				Tobsn schrieb:
			
		

> Ja nee... Is klar...
> 
> Zitat Mami: "Nein mein Kind, Du hast schöne Hände... Mami liebt Dich auch so..."


und, schon wieder ne rute mit deinen patschehändchen geschrotet, herr "huch, das war aber schon vorher locker"tobsn?

c&df
mk

frage an den moderator:

wird das hier zu off-topic?


----------



## Tobsn (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Welche Ruten fischt ihr am liebsten?*

Mach nur so weiter...


Ach übrigens, der Händler hat mich angerufen, die neue "YAD Zermatt" ist da!!!


----------



## gerätenarr (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Welche Ruten fischt ihr am liebsten?*

Hi,#h 

am liebsten ORVIS TLS 865-2 Mid 6.5   :q


----------



## levalex (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Welche Ruten fischt ihr am liebsten?*

kann auch nicht wirklich teinehmen...
 ich fische eine masterline red river fly #5 / 8.6''

 was ich aber für mich persönlich festgestellt habe ist, daß ich die sage ruten, die ich bis
 dato in der hand halten und werfen durfte (ka welche modelle oder preis!)
 für kein geld der welt gegen meine masterline eintauschen würde!!


----------



## Trutta (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Welche Ruten fischt ihr am liebsten?*



			
				Truttafriend schrieb:
			
		

> Schaize... :c Ich hab ne Feeling dieses Jahr gehimmelt. Sag niemals nie :q


Dann kann sich Arnie hinter Dir verstecken, ja? Die Kraft muss man erst mal haben, ne Feeling zu knicken. 
Oder war sie nur halbherzig zusammengesteckt?
Ich habe mit meiner Feeling 10ft Kl.8 auch schon 10er-Schnüre getestet, da guckt die gar nicht anders bei aus.|supergri


----------



## Gnilftz (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Welche Ruten fischt ihr am liebsten?*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wehe, wenn Du meine Beiträge von dort hier gegen mich verwendest, Heiko! :m



Wenn ich dat täte, gäbe es hier nen Mod weniger!!!  :q  :q  :q 
Ich trinke übrigens Single Malt...   

Greetz in die Hauptstadt

Heiko  |wavey:


----------



## Truttafriend (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Welche Ruten fischt ihr am liebsten?*



			
				Trutta schrieb:
			
		

> Dann kann sich Arnie hinter Dir verstecken, ja? Die Kraft muss man erst mal haben, ne Feeling zu knicken.
> Oder war sie nur halbherzig zusammengesteckt?
> Ich habe mit meiner Feeling 10ft Kl.8 auch schon 10er-Schnüre getestet, da guckt die gar nicht anders bei aus.|supergri



die ist nichtmal beim Fischen gestorben. Ich zieh die Leine durch die Ringe und will im weiten Winkel Leine von der Rolle ziehen. Du kennst dieses häßliche Knack? |supergri   Die Feeling muss verletzt gewesen sein. Hat bestimmt eine Tungsten oder Goldkopf kontaktiert. Dann sind ein paar Fasern gebrochen und so langsam schneidet sich die Kohlefaser selbst durch. 
War meine Schuld, ok :c


----------



## Dorschkopp (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Welche Ruten fischt ihr am liebsten?*

Eigentlich gibt es viel zu viele schöne (und teure) Ruten. Ist doch auch egal, hauptsache ihr habt Zeit zum Angeln!!! Wenn ich das ein bischen mehr hätte, würde ich auch mit ner Peitsche von D.A.M. zum Fischen gehen (meine Lachsrute ist z.B. echt von EXORI - ist ein 1a Ding und auch wenn die Leute am Wasser teilweise komisch gucken, wenn sie das Teil dann geworfen haben, waren sie alle überrascht). Ansonsten ist SAGE schon ganz o.k. Und was T&T angeht, so habe ich in der letzten Zeit eher das Gefühl, dass darum ein ziemlicher Hype veranstaltet wird. Aber wie heißt es so schön: jeder wie es mag (und es geht halt auch ohne englische Wachsjacke, Lederhut und Orvis-Gerätschaft respektive SAGE, wenn man nur Zeit hat  :c )


----------



## gerätenarr (24. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Welche Ruten fischt ihr am liebsten?*

Hi,Kollegen,

was die Preise für teure Fliegenruten betrifft:

Man kann teure Orvis und Sage günstiger bekommen oder billigere Ruten für teures Geld.
Man muß eben die Augen aufmachen!   


*Schönes Weihnachtsfest wünsch ich Euch allen!*   #h


----------



## emka (25. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Welche Ruten fischt ihr am liebsten?*



			
				Tobsn schrieb:
			
		

> Ach übrigens, der Händler hat mich angerufen, die neue "YAD Zermatt" ist da!!![/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> und? hast deine neue traumrute unterm baum gefunden, spatzel?
> ...


----------



## FISH-DUDE (25. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Welche Ruten fischt ihr am liebsten?*

Oha - Matthias kann so kurz nach dem heiligen Abend schon wieder aufrecht sitzen und einen Computer bedienen ... Respekt!

Anyway - ich hab dann mal für Sage gestimmt, wobei die Frage ansich schon als recht sinnfrei empfinde, denn ist z.B. Sage nicht gleich Sage. Die alten SP finde ich wie Herr Emeukal ganz toll und von der Aktion her richtig supi, für ne XP würd ich nicht einen Penny geben, weil ich die doof finde und damit ungefähr so gut klar komme wie mit so ner Wurfhilfe aus dem Hause RST (wobei das ja schon wieder ne ganz andere Story ist, denn RST findet in ganz Deutschland glaube ich nur der Peeck toll).

Schön, dass wir mal drüber gesprochen haben.

Ian.


----------



## Karstein (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Welche Ruten fischt ihr am liebsten?*



			
				Gnilftz schrieb:
			
		

> Ich trinke übrigens Single Malt...



Dann solltest Dich langsam mal zum Januar-Stammtisch sehen lassen, sonst sind die beiden vollen Buddeln Caol Ila und Balwhenie vertilgt und Du kriegst ´nen flotten Ballantines!


----------



## Micky Finn (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Welche Ruten fischt ihr am liebsten?*

Bei mir im Eck stehen ein paar RST, die ich regelmäßig genutzt habe da ich durch den Hund täglich am Wasser war und die Bestände an Forellen und Äschen noch nennenswert waren.
In den schweren Schnurklassen gabs zwei Sage als Alternative zu einer zu langen M3 in 10 Fuß und meine Ex fischte GLoomis. 
Meine Lieblingsrute ist eine M3, 2,55 lang, vierteilig, AFTMA 5-6 für meine (kurzen) Würfe mit einer 6erDT am Bach eben Ideal.
Alternativen waren damals nur Orvis, Loomis und Sage. Der heutige Markt ist sicher atraktiver gestaltet und man bekommt mehr fürs Geld, vor allem im mittleren Preissegment, das es noch gar nicht so lange gibt.

Amüsant finde ich manche pauschalen Bewertungen zu bestimmten Marken, die sicherlich auf eingehender Praxis mit eigenem Gerät beruhen.  

Die einzig laienhafte Aussage, die ich treffen kann ist die:

Es gibt keine gute und kein schlechte Rute - Es gibt die Rute die paßt - Hersteller und Preisunabhängig - und das gilt es herauszufinden. 

Grüße

Andreas


----------



## torstenhtr (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Welche Ruten fischt ihr am liebsten?*

Hallo,

 Andreas:
 >Es gibt keine gute und kein schlechte Rute - Es gibt die Rute die paßt - Hersteller und >Preisunabhängig - und das gilt es herauszufinden.

 Teilweise kann ich dir zustimmen - IMHO sind die Ruten generell besser geworden - auch im günstigen Preissegment.
 Trotzdem gibt es Ruten bzw. Marken von denen ich persöhnlich die Finger lasse, weil das Produkt einfach nicht stimmt. Auf der anderen Seite gibt es Ruten wo man IMHO schon beim ersten Wurf merkt das diese was besonderes sind - z.B. die Scott STS die ich werfen durfte. 
 Interressanterweise mögen die Experten auch ähnliche Ruten, ob da subjektive Beeinflussung eine Rolle spielt .. ?


 @Ian:
 Hast du schon ne 10er Rute für dich gefunden?

 Bis dann..
 Torsten


----------



## Hagen (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Welche Ruten fischt ihr am liebsten?*

Hallo
Ich wundere mich, das nur über bestimmte Marken geschrieben würd ( sage u.s.w.).
Müssen die Namen auf der Rute stehen um ein Fliegenfischer zu sein?
Ich fische seit 30 jahren mit der Fliegenruten im unteren Preissegment
( Snowbee ,Balzer u.Silstar )und bin bis jetzt ganz gut damit zu recht gekommen
ob in Schweden oder in heimichen Gewässer.
MfG Hagen


----------



## Gnilftz (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Welche Ruten fischt ihr am liebsten?*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Dann solltest Dich langsam mal zum Januar-Stammtisch sehen lassen, sonst sind die beiden vollen Buddeln Caol Ila und Balwhenie vertilgt und Du kriegst ´nen flotten Ballantines!




 |abgelehn


----------



## gismowolf (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Welche Ruten fischt ihr am liebsten?*

@Hagen!
Da geb ich dir vollkommen recht!Auskommen tut man damit.Ich fische auch hauptsächlich mit den Teilen.Aber wenn Du mal die Möglichkeit hast,z.B.von einem Anglerkollegen,der neben Dir fischt und so eine Rute hat,die mal für einige Würfe auszuleihen,nach Möglichkeit die gleiche Aftma-Klasse,gleiche Schnur und gleiche Länge der Rute,dann weißt Du ,warum!! Wenn Du mit der gleichen Exaktheit und mit gleichem Kraftaufwand wirfst,bemerkst Du dann plötzlich,daß du wesentlich schneller am Fisch bist und im Endeffekt um einige Meter weiter werfen kannst!!:q


----------



## Hagen (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Welche Ruten fischt ihr am liebsten?*

Hi gismowolf
Ich gebe dir ja recht, aber für die fliegenfischerfreunde deren geldbeutel nich so gut gefüllt ist,ist so eine umfrage nich sehr hilfreich.

Gruß Hagen


----------



## Gnilftz (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Welche Ruten fischt ihr am liebsten?*

Ich denke,
die ganze Umfrage ist für niemanden wirklich hilfreich... 
Jeder sollte das Gerät fischen, welches er gut findet und gaaaanz wichtig, mit welchem er gut klar kommt! Der Rest halt halt das "Willsonnsyndrom"!  :q 

Greetz

Heiko  |wavey:


----------



## gerätenarr (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Welche Ruten fischt ihr am liebsten?*

Kollegen, #h 

es ist nich fair die Ruten von SAGE und CO schlecht zu reden, nur weil diese mehr kosten als andere.
Ich kann auch nicht |bla: ... das Mercedesautos Schrott sind, nur weil ich es mir nicht leisten kann, so einen Schlitten zu fahren, oder? :g


----------



## Stingray (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Welche Ruten fischt ihr am liebsten?*

Fischt denn keiner hier *Guideline *???? Dann bin ich wohl der einzige.





			
				gerätenarr schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann auch nicht |bla: ... das Mercedesautos Schrott sind, nur weil ich es mir nicht leisten kann, so einen Schlitten zu fahren, oder? :g


Doch !!! Wenn man Rolls-Royce fährt :q :q .

Gruß Stingray


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Welche Ruten fischt ihr am liebsten?*

SAGE 

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Flavius Rufus (31. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Welche Ruten fischt ihr am liebsten?*



			
				peecksens schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaube, die guten stöcker ernsthafter hersteller nehmen sich nicht wirklich was - mit allen kann man fischen. man muss nur rausfinden, mit welcher rute man fischen WILL und mit welcher man auch klarkommt.


 so sollte das sein.



			
				peecksens schrieb:
			
		

> seitdem ich meine erste rst m3 gekauft und mich drauf eingefischt habe, fische ich nur noch diese serie einfach weil ich MÖCHTE und - jetz kommts - das auch DARF.


 gewagte aussage :m



			
				peecksens schrieb:
			
		

> nur: vom regal sind die dinger kaum zu bezahlen - RST hat da ganz komische vorstellungen davon, wieviel man so verdient.


 Er weiß das. Bestimmt. Als ich letztens am Echternacher See flanierte, parkte ein Aston Martin neber meinem xyz blablabla die karre war mit RST Ruten nur so beladen...



			
				peecksens schrieb:
			
		

> aaaaber: die superuntypische mischung aus halbwegs parabolischer aktion und schneller faser ist für die meisten eine kombination, die sie nicht fischen WOLLEN. also ist für viele gatacklepopper ne m3 einfach ein schmerzlicher fehlkauf (wisst schon, das mit vorsicht teuer und schicke marke und guck ma hier)


 Und?



			
				peecksens schrieb:
			
		

> und sie versuchen die meist noch nach persönlichen vorstellungen aufgetüdelte rute möglichst schnell wieder loszuwerden (mist, wirft die sich scheisse), die als nicht serienmässiges teil natürlich NOCH weniger bringt auf dem gebrauchtmarkt ...


 Genau! Wozu gibt es Liebhaber?! Schnöder Momon, schnöder...




			
				peecksens schrieb:
			
		

> c&df


  Grüße
   Flavius, der sich irgendwie angesprochen fühlte...


----------



## Flavius Rufus (31. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Welche Ruten fischt ihr am liebsten?*



			
				Gnilftz schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke,
> die ganze Umfrage ist für niemanden wirklich hilfreich...
> Heiko  |wavey:


 Macht aber spass zu lesen |krach:


----------



## gerätenarr (1. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welche Ruten fischt ihr am liebsten?*



			
				FISH-DUDE schrieb:
			
		

> Oha - Matthias kann so kurz nach dem heiligen Abend schon wieder aufrecht sitzen und einen Computer bedienen ... Respekt!
> 
> Anyway - ich hab dann mal für Sage gestimmt, wobei die Frage ansich schon als recht sinnfrei empfinde, denn ist z.B. Sage nicht gleich Sage. Die alten SP finde ich wie Herr Emeukal ganz toll und von der Aktion her richtig supi, für ne XP würd ich nicht einen Penny geben, weil ich die doof finde und damit ungefähr so gut klar komme wie mit so ner Wurfhilfe aus dem Hause RST (wobei das ja schon wieder ne ganz andere Story ist, denn RST findet in ganz Deutschland glaube ich nur der Peeck toll).
> 
> ...


Hallo, die Sage SP mit XP zu vergleichen kommt mir vor wie der Vergleich zwischen Tomaten und Gurken. Es ist zwar beides "Gemüse", die zwei Sage-Ruten sind aber völlig verschieden. Der Nachfolger von der legendären SP ist die SLT.(nur zur Info, ohne Arroganz)


----------



## rogegefi (1. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welche Ruten fischt ihr am liebsten?*

Hallo,

habe vor einiger Zeit auf der Hardy Sovereign gestanden hatte auch einige davon. Gute Ruten, aber zu schwer. |rolleyes 
Habe zwischenzeitlich Sage, Scierra, Sportex etc durchprobiert und muss sagen, dass ich nicht an einer Marke hängen bleiben kann, sondern dass mir die individuelle Rute liegen muss.
Ich fische in unserem kleinen Gewässer huptsächlich 8Fuss Kl5/6 DT auf Forellen und Äschen. Für Hechte im Herbst nehme ich Kl. 8. Die gibt es aber leider nicht kürzer als 9Fuss (oder doch?????);+ 
Rollen sind und bleiben die Guten alten von Ari 
Gruss   R


----------



## FISH-DUDE (1. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welche Ruten fischt ihr am liebsten?*



			
				gerätenarr schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, die Sage SP mit XP zu vergleichen kommt mir vor wie der Vergleich zwischen Tomaten und Gurken. Es ist zwar beides "Gemüse", die zwei Sage-Ruten sind aber völlig verschieden. Der Nachfolger von der legendären SP ist die SLT.(nur zur Info, ohne Arroganz)


Erm,

mussu ganz genau lesen Duhu ... habbich nix SP mit XP verglichen Duhu (nur zur Info).

Trotzdem danke, dass Duhu endlich Licht in die Sache gebracht hast, gelle...

-I-


----------



## gerätenarr (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welche Ruten fischt ihr am liebsten?*

Hi,FISH-DUDE.:g 

Es ist OK,und schönen Gruß nach Essen! #h


----------



## Evotec (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welche Ruten fischt ihr am liebsten?*

wißt ihr auch wie thomas und thoma noch genannt wird???

Teuer und Taugt nichts...:r 

also ich fische eine loop grey line und muß sagen power rute für viel geld:c


----------



## Lachskiller (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welche Ruten fischt ihr am liebsten?*

Ich fische Sage ob Einhand oder Zweihand#6 


Gruß LK


----------

